# QP Design Juggerknot Mini RTA



## JB1987 (7/1/19)

Hi vendors,

Is anyone planning to get more stock of the Juggerknot Mini RTA by QP Designs?

Thanks.

@Sir Vape @BigGuy @Pho3niX90 @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

@jm10 @Christos @ARYANTO @Rafique
Stock info pls.tagging maybe you know where @JB1987 can have a look.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique (7/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @jm10 @Christos @ARYANTO @Rafique
> Stock info pls.tagging maybe you know where @JB1987 can have a look.



Sorry bud u just missed it, Vape den still had earlier. I went to check now and they out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (7/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @jm10 @Christos @ARYANTO @Rafique
> Stock info pls.tagging maybe you know where @JB1987 can have a look.



Ecig store has I think but abit pricier

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (8/1/19)

Hey. 

Will have more stock once they are stocked up. Looking at the first week of February

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (11/1/19)

Preorders are open  https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-juggerknot-mini-single-coil-rta-r899.t54201/#post-749859

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

